# Live Train Broadcast on April 18th, 2009



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

_*Our Garden R.R. Group is having our Monthly train run and going live on Internet broadcasting sys. (WWGTT network) from 5pm to 10 pm on Sat. night . (April 18th, 2009 )







*_

*This broadcast link is our site that runs 24 / 7 that is live and clips from other Train runs here on the SANTA FE & BUTHEAD COVE. R.R. in Rio Linda, CA.  * 
_*We have Bob Grosh in Florida, Jerry Hansen in Nbr. and Jim Carter in Ka. to network up with and help with our live show and clips. This Should..... if works right... a great live 5 hr. show here on the Internet.. *_


*Our Link is.. *_http://www.mogulus.com/noelw_ 

*Hope you get a chance to see our link and watch our live show..







*
_*Noel & Jane.*_


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. Will try to catch the action. Later RJD


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel, 
Is the start time Pacific time? I will try to get on here and watch it. 
Cliff


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By stumpycc on 03/26/2009 6:28 AM
Noel, 
Is the start time Pacific time? I will try to get on here and watch it. 
Cliff

Sorry cliff. Yes it is Pacific time...and here in Calif.

Bob Goush and myself is down loading a program will get my Live Cameras to show so he can cue them in from his house in Florida. So we are still working on that problems yet. 

We're having a 6 to 10 sec. delay on cameras in this program so far... 

Looks like we are going to have to use Two Computer to work this one out. Trying to keep just two cameras working out side. and show clips in between live shows.

I tell you... it's going to be difference if it works out ok.. Also trying to get the Mic. controls so Bob in Florida can cue them in to. not sure on that tho. 

Hope you can make it.. Noel on the Hill in Rio Linda. hahaa ...Ya right... 6 foot about the town...


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

A few notes....
This is our first attempt at a "live show"... 
We have had a few practice sessions. I think you will enjoy this new media.


What do we mean by LIVE SHOW ???


Well... It's sort of like a web cam...
It's sort of like a YouTube...
It's sort of like a text chat...
It's sort of like a webinar...
It's sort of like a video conference...
It's sort of like a call in talk radio show... (with video)


It's a lot like a garden railroad open house. Friends getting together. Trains running. Lots of gab about trains, plants, ponds, trains, pets, trains, bridges, gardening, and of course, ... trains.


There will be lots of people there, both REAL and VIRTUAL via the web.
A few of us might be on camera from our railroads. (briefly, this is Noels open house.) 
We will all be on a text chat that displays just below the live video. You can ask questions in chat and the answers will sometimes come back in chat, or, sometimes via the video. That means you can ask questions of other visitors in the chat, real live visitors in Noel's back yard, or "virtual" visitors who we can switch to via video. In all, there will be at least 6 cameras. However, they will be scattered all across America. Due to technical limitations, Noel's system only supports two cameras in his garden railroad. Nole has managed to set up some great lighting for after dark, and we can move the cameras so there will be lots to see. We also have some great slides of the entire railroad that we will mix with the live shots.

Frame rates may be a little slow at times but should be close to 15 frames per second. However, Noels garden railroads is so spectacular, that I doubt that anyone will notice if his cameras are a little jerky at times. I'm working on getting them improved, so by the time the open house day arrives, maybe they may run perfectly. 


Best of all, you won't even have to install any special software, or leave MLS. The entire viewer for the show fits in the 640 pixels limit of MLS and uses less of Shad's bandwidth than a jpeg picture.
If you can see videos on YouTube, you can see the live show right here in the MLS forum. So, you can watch, chat, or simply leave comments in the thread. We will read your MLS post during the Open House, and try to answer them on air.

So, how is this like a call in radio show? Well, If things are going smoothly, about half way through the open house, we'll post a couple phone numbers. You can call in, your comments will go out on air for all to hear. So, stop by, watch, chat, post, or call in. 


This could be a lot of fun, or, a train wreck for the few of us who are trying to make all this work. Either way. I'll bet you, it will be interesting. 
And, you will only be able to experience it all here on My Large Scale.


B0B


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a blast! I'll definitely be tuning in!


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

his camer is live right now.. preperation for the show... sort of boreing but have a peek....


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 02/20/2008 8:15 AM 
I feel a little vindicated that others have noticed this quirk with Airwire. I wasn't able to convince Al at CVP when I mentioned it to him that the problem exists. It doesn't happen very often. I am pretty much convinced that it is coming from the transmitter. My reasoning is that I run individual receivers in all my locos. When I have a consist of two or more locos and this problem shows up they will all stop at once and then resume speed together meaning all the receivers got the stop signal or whatever it is. 



I too have had the same problem Paul, and Al doesn't seem to have an answer, or he kind of acts like its an isolated problem, and now that I have read this post others are having it too. I am getting ready to run 3 dash 9's myself, I am not sure how I am going to run or at least experiment with a battery boxcar, and or put batteries inside each loco. One already has this setup with batteries on board the other one has a trailing battery boxcar, and it just slowed down and stopped the other day. Two different setups and the same problem?????? My biggest issue with the Airwire right now is the range. 35ft on speed dial and 25 or less on functions. I also run QSI/G-wire in one and OEM Airwire rec and 2k2 phoenix in the other???? Been blizzards out here and been busy so much so haven't been able to get out on the layout to experiment. The Regal 

P.S. tonight is LIVE chat nite on my channel 7-10pm mst come and join us we can share problems, questions, solutions LIVE on http://www.mogulus.com/crazytrainguyschannel 



*Just a reminder.... If you have a chance swing by on tonights Live Internet show with us as Jerry Hansen is host his show Live. 

http://www.mogulus.com/crazytrainguyschannel

7-10pm MSTime. 

There is a chat live that we talk about Trains. oh ya.. and lot of stuff posted here on MLS.com that we like to show. 
Hope to see ya there...







*


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

Watch it here:




5:00PM Pacific - 6:00PM Mountain - 7:00PM Central - 8:00PM Eastern.

Reminders:
[*]The circle with a bar is the power button. If you do not see video, click the power button. [*]The Chat is live, Try it before the show. If it asks for a nickname, type your name in and press the "ENTER" key on your keyboard. [*]We will be monitoring the chat in the viewer and posts to this topic. So, join in either way. [*]You can also find the viewer, chat, a map of Noel's railroad, a backstage view and other information in Noel's blog *HERE*. [/list] 

Bob


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Bringing to top.
JC


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks to all, who made this possible.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Well we finished the Big Train Show tonight at around 10:30 california time out at Noel's layout in California. Seemed to be a big success for our first venture into this little virtual tour thingy we have here. Ran continually for around 5-6 hrs. Thanks to Bob Grosh, Noel, J.C. and everyone else who helped us out on this our 1st production. From the Crazy Train Guy The Regal thanks to everyone who tuned in to watch. Watch for more in the near future. Thanks


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It was a lot of fun! Thanks for putting it together and I am looking forward to the next one!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks alot Steve for your comments, Noel i'm sure appreciates it very much. Any of you other guy's that tuned in or viewed our train show last nite, drop a message in here or to Noel, and tell him you comments questions, or just a word of what you thought. He would be tickled to death to hear from any of you guys. Also we are looking for other people to join our group, and get your own LIVE channel there is no cost other than a webcam and those can be had for $45 plus on ebay these are $139 cams. You can use still pictures, and upload to youtube and back down to your site. Its not that hard to join us there are 7 of us now contact one of us through here or our sites and let us know your interest and we will help you. Also you guys with the great or not so great layouts and open houses and get togethers, this is a great way to show off the fruits of your labors with all your layouts and clubs and or members to the world via the internet. ALL ABOARD FOR FUN give us a shout out, and tell NOEL what a great layout he has and a neat club out there in California. The REGAL Visit my LIVE chat every Friday nite from 7-10pm on my channel http://www.mogulus.com/crazytrainguyschannel MST May change hours as it gets warmer from 8-10pm and I want to start broadcasting LIVE from my backyard as soon as weather gets better, I have the capability to do it now but the weather is not cooperative LOL Give us a shout out even if its just to check in on chat or see what we are doing be sure to leave us a message we are all on randomly almost every day. Thanks


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Really enjoyed the live open house and look forward to the next. How about a train cam to showcase each layout from the engineers perspective? 
Steve


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a follow up here on Noel's thread about the live train show we did sat nite. Noel emailed me today and told me his son Billy had passed away late Monday nite from his courageous battle with cancer. For those of you watching this thread I wanted to insert the sad news in here and maybe you that read this will drop him and his wife Jane a note if you should choose to do so. The Regal Noel's email is noelw73 at att.net Thanks I'm sure he and Jane will apprecitate it!!


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SLemcke on 04/19/2009 12:21 PM
Really enjoyed the live open house and look forward to the next. How about a train cam to showcase each layout from the engineers perspective? 
Steve

Hi Steve,

I read your comment a couple days ago. 

Noel and I talked it over a length. 

Yes, We are working on doing some on-board camera views. They would be easy to do if pre-recorded, but, we are more interested in doing it live. That requires wirless links from the camera to the video encoder that streams the video out live. Noel and I each have the wireless hardware and cameras to do it, but processing power and bandwidth considerations limited Noel to just three cameras. You may have noticed the very low frame rate during the show. We could have had better quality video with only one camera on line, but, that would have limited us to only viewing one small portion of Noel's beautiful layout. That single camera could have been a wireless camera and Noel could have walked around with it, but, range is a problem, and any glitch in the video would interrupt the stream. We compromised by using a wireless Mic for Noel and speakers scattered around the whole layout, which I think really added a lot to the show without spending a fortune on added cameras and the PC's needed to stream them.

Each time we do one of these we will be trying different things. The next one may have only one camera so we can get a much better frame rate and higher definition. Or, we may be able to set up some borrowed PC's and have several high quality videos.

We have been experimenting with a dual video view too, so that the viewer on the left can show a camera mid train looking forward and the viewer on the right shows another camera on the same car looking backward toward the caboose. I've already done the same dual view from a station standpoint so you can see trains as they approach the station on one viewer and leave the station on another. One other thing I am working on identifying identical engines and rolling stock that are owned by multiple members to our group. That way, we can then make up identical trains and follow them live as though a single train runs through several different garden railroads.

I'd like more feedback about what you liked in our first show. Or, What you would like for us to add. I for one liked the interviews with Noels guests showing their cars and the neat Bachmann rail truck with the Phoenix sound system. I would have liked to see more of the people at the BBQ and gotten a chance to talk to them, but, hardware limitations prevented us from doing that, we were really stretching the limits of Noel's hardware with the three cameras. Maybe the next time Noel does one of these, he'll show his tug and barge doing through the swinging bridge.


OH! One last thing.

If you missed it live, stay tuned....

I recorded the entire open house, all six hours of it. I have about half of it edited and will try to get it all edited and reduced to about 2 hours. We will re-run the recorded show in a few days and have it hosted by Noel so he will be available live to answer questions. We'll announce the re-run when we get all the details worked out. 

B0B


----------

